# How do keywords work and what do we need



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi all,basically our site is ready to go but we havent done any keywords yet as we just dont know what we need to write or how we should write them. The main part of our site is the t shirt designer and stag/hen t shirts are what we will be selling mostly.


----------



## mordey (Jan 24, 2012)

I think your best bet would be to do a little research on SEO (Search Engine Optimization). You can google terms such as Search Engine Optimization Basics, Keyword Optimization,etc. People make a living off of just helping people with SEO. All search engines work differently, and there are a lot of good resources out there

Hope this helps!


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

You have to think like a computer search engine.


If you are selling a* service* like *lawncare* in *Buffalo*
you would need to use those keywords.

What some forget is that when people search in
the Buffalo area that they may be searching for
Lawn Care in a Subdivision of Buffalo so you would
want to add *Amherst *as a keyword as well.

An apparel line on the other hand is a much bigger
egg to crack with search engines because there
are so many more out there.

Flooding your website with keywords on the other
hand can cause it to get knocked off the first few
pages so there is an art to this.


When you are finished with your website you
need to make sure you SUBMIT your website URL
to the top search engines. If you don't submit
it you will be sitting around wondering for weeks
and sometimes months why it's not showing up.


Google
Yahoo
MSN

This can be done for free so don't let anyone charge
you for this.

Most sites like Google, Yahoo etc want you to
have an email address with them before you
submit a URL.


AFTER you submit your website / URL you can
go into your site and see what key words are
being used to find your site.



Hope that helps.


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

Austin300 said:


> You have to think like a computer search engine.
> 
> 
> If you are selling a* service* like *lawncare* in *Buffalo*
> ...


The part I bolded is absolutely not true, I have never bothered to submit my URL to search engines yet I get top page rankings for all the businesses I work with. If you have backlinks or people talking about you or hire a SEO then the site will get indexed very quickly with pretty good rankings, especially if you continue to build your backlinks or hire a pro to help you out there.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

*"The part I bolded is absolutely not true, I have never bothered to submit my URL to search engines yet I get top page rankings for all the businesses I work with. If you have backlinks or people talking about you or hire a SEO pro such as myself then the site will get indexed very quickly with pretty good rankings, especially if you continue to build your backlinks or hire a pro to help you out there."*


You say what I wrote isn't true and then you
spout off about how YOU "Work" (Charge)
businesses.


My post above simply states that you should
SUBMIT your website to the search engines. PERIOD.

It isn't Rocket Science.


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

Austin300 said:


> *"The part I bolded is absolutely not true, I have never bothered to submit my URL to search engines yet I get top page rankings for all the businesses I work with. If you have backlinks or people talking about you or hire a SEO pro such as myself then the site will get indexed very quickly with pretty good rankings, especially if you continue to build your backlinks or hire a pro to help you out there."*
> 
> 
> You say what I wrote isn't true and then you
> ...


Why? The search engines pick up the sites naturally in any case, I gave him various ways which he could do it anyways. You don't need to submit your website to search engines, it won't do anything for you haha


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

You don't "Need" to do anything in life.


Information is free...


Typical.. and disturbing.


----------



## Rankin Sports (Apr 12, 2009)

New Google algorithms do not use key words. Do I still use them? YES I dont think it hurts. Google is constantly changing and you need to keep up with them.

_correction : meta keywords on your site are not used but you can use keywords for your back links_

Check out the video from google boss: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jK7IPbnmvVU
Regarding sitemaps.....I would upload weekly if you are constantly adding products to your site and making changes. You can even do it daily if there are many changes. (Some e-commerce sites do this automatically for you.) If there are no changes at all, google bots will eventually catch up and index your site.

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

You guys have all been a great help as always. If i was to use google ads and facebook ads and not enter any keywords until a later stage could the site still be found?


----------



## Rankin Sports (Apr 12, 2009)

AliDec said:


> You guys have all been a great help as always. If i was to use google ads and facebook ads and not enter any keywords until a later stage could the site still be found?


Sure it will come up but it will cost you a pretty penny.  Im always up for the free way to do it. You'll be surprised how fast your keywords start placing you.


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Rankin Sports said:


> Sure it will come up but it will cost you a pretty penny.  Im always up for the free way to do it. You'll be surprised how fast your keywords start placing you.


We hope to get the keywords done within a couple of months, we are just so busy at the minute we will adobt the ads for a while. We have some vouchers to use up for them first.


----------

